# New Year will start good...



## doenoe (Dec 30, 2005)

with this thing laying in my fridge as we speak :mrgreen: 
Gonna enjoy a nice beer tomorow night. And when this one is empty, we got another 20 litres of beer to enjoy............ah, its gonna be heaven.












The funny thing is..........i got it from my chef at work. He is a good man.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 30, 2005)

you know?! I have the same at home!!!!!!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 30, 2005)

hehe, well hope you enjoy......probably should, since its Dutch beer and all


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah, we should make New Year's Eve plans after all ... a trip to the Netherlands could come in handy... (if only it wasn't for all the forecast black ice tomorrow --- tomorrow of all days!) Well, you MIGHT get all your beer for yourself after all.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 30, 2005)

well, i will be sharing it with friends...........since they get the rest of the beer (another 20L more)
And this night the weather will suck ultimatly. But if i understood correctly, it will be better in the mornin. It will probably rain, but it wont be as slippery as it is now. All i can do is hope


----------

